# How often do you feed your fish?



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

One fish tank I feed once a week, one I don't feed at all (shrimp and snails), another 2 times and week and the last, every other day and only once on the days I do feed. Overfeeding is a common reason for freshwater fish to die.


----------



## stauchistory (Sep 29, 2010)

How do you decide how often to feed your different tanks/fish?


----------



## jmowbray (Dec 20, 2009)

I feed my angels once in the morning and once at night. I don't follow the "as much as they can consume in 3mins." thing. I do a small pinch then come back 5mins. later and add one more. The only reason I do two pinches is b/c one of the angels hangs back and lets the other three go to town b/c they pick on him/her.


----------



## jman (Sep 7, 2009)

I don't feed my fish that much, maybe a little frozen or flake food once every two or three days.


----------



## spdskr (Nov 14, 2005)

Tank 1: 29g high tech, heavily planted, 6 black neons....small pinch of micro pellets each morning or a few frozen blood worms.

Tank 2: Killifish breeding tank, naturally planted......as much frozen bloodworms as the fish can consume once each morning.

Tank 3: Shrimp, java moss, low light, well established tank .... one tiny bit of shrimp food once every couple of weeks.

In all tanks the fauna is very healthy and thriving. The tetras spawn every 10 days or so. The shrimp reproduce continually. The killies do what all annual fish do...live fast and die young.


----------



## snafuspyramid (May 27, 2010)

Mmm. I've been feeding frozen foods twice daily, because I have five baby angelfish.

Although I guess they're not really babies anymore. They about the size of an Australian twenty-cent piece. That's maybe - twice your thumbnail?

When can I cut down on the feeding?


----------



## sp33drhno (Jan 8, 2009)

My fish get fed once a day, six times a week. they get a pinch of tropical flakes and veggie flakes, and once or twice a week they get frozen bloodworms or glassworms or brine shrimp or daphina instead.


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

The guppies get fed 1 or 2 times per day everyday. Shrimp maybe every other day or two. Bettas every other day or two.


----------



## rickztahone (Jul 20, 2009)

When growing out my discus I would feed them 8 times a day. It required 100% (discus on sides) water changes. This is common practice with discus grow out.


----------



## Elliot (Oct 3, 2010)

I feed my black phantom tetras flakes in the morning until they can't eat any more and around 7:00 pm i'll feed them some frozen blood worms until they can't eat any more. Sometimes i'll feed frozen brine shrimp instead of blood worms for a variety 


I feed my African Dwarf Frog frozen blood worms till he gets nice and fat in the same round as the Black Phantoms



my otos just feed off of all the algae in my tank


----------



## Dave-H (Jul 29, 2010)

I feed a tiny pinch of flake in the morning, just enough for them to it just about all of it in 2 or 3 minutes. Then at night I'll usually give them a small treat of something else - a bit of freeze dried daphina or brine shrimp - also just a small amount and a few tiny bits of shrimp food. 

On Sunday I give them a nice big meal, frozen bloodworms, etc. in the morning, change the water in the tank in the afternoon, and they don't get fed until Tuesday night. 

I sort of like to feed them frequently, then let them fend for themselves for a couple of days each week.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2008)

We're supposed to feed them?
Man, that will cut down on my fish replacement bill.


----------



## fooledyas (Feb 22, 2010)

I feed every morning then at night I feed the striped rapheals sinking pellets if I don't they eat the other fish. lost two neons last week that way. over the last three years we were rebuilding the house so the tank got moved into a safe corner along with everything we wanted to keep. During that time the only got feed 4 or 5 times a year no water changes and the light was on all the time 5 survivors out of about a dozen.


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

I feed both tanks once per day. Staple of flake food (vegi and regular) few pinches in the 36 gal, one very small pinch in the 5.5. Every couple days I put in some brine shrimp, or blood worms, and usually some tubiflex. I put 1/2 algae wafer where the Nerites frequent once per week. Water params are right on par, fish are looking good, except my betta which is a tad porky


----------



## ridethespiral (Aug 5, 2010)

Every 2nd or 3rd day because betta is a pig, and it is nearly impossible to feed him and the 4 cory's without him overeating. I think I've found the solution though, a mix of omega one betta pellets, omega sinking algae wafers, and omega veggie flake. I have it all ground up, but I need a mortar and pestle to finely grind some more of it because betta is quickly finding all the chunks before the cory's


----------



## wendyjo (Feb 20, 2009)

I typically feed flakes every evening, altho if I feel lazy (like tonite, for example) I have no problem skipping a day or even two. I tend to overfeed when I do feed them so if I skip a day I don't sweat it.

I also give the BN pleco a fresh vege to much on once or twice a week, along with some algae wafers a few times a week. I don't feed frozen that often cause most of my fish are top feeders and they don't get much of it cause it sinks too fast.


----------



## ua hua (Oct 30, 2009)

Most people overfeed there fish which can result in poor water quality really quick, all that uneaten food fouls the water and on top of that all the waste the fish produce from the feedings. In the wild, fish are on the verge of starvation. So if you feed small feedings and skip a day or two in between feedings your fish will be just fine.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Adult fish get fed 1x/day with one or two fast days a week.

Fry/juvies get fed 2x/day without any fast days.


----------

